# 1982 CZ 75 worth anything?



## dynaglydr (Sep 18, 2012)

I have an old 1982 CZ 75 I bought in Sicily at the base gun shop in 82. Back in the day the price for the gun here in the US was priced up near a grand. Now the wall has dropped and it seems like everybody can buy CZ here in the US. I don't keep up with the times so I'm wondering if my ol cz is of any value at all anymore. 

It was once said that it was the best handgun in the world not used by any major military. After thousands of rounds through it, it's still the most accurate 9mm I've seen. When I go plinking with the guys and all thier badazz 9's, mine shoots circles around them still and then they all wanna shoot it and then buy it. I don't know what it's worth and because it was the first handgun I ever bought, may be burried with it. But I'm still curious.


----------



## jm38 (Jun 30, 2012)

I had a 75 built in 1979... Paid $375 for it. Hell of a shooter...Problem...no replacement parts..magazine almost impossible to find. Sights suck. but POA is almost POI.. I got a $325 buy back from the dealer...I've seen them posted on InGo from $400 to $500....If it's a one owner probably high dollar..If it were mine I'd keep it. The one I bought was pretty rough. Hope this helps


----------



## 60DRB (Dec 20, 2012)

I bought one of these "pre-wall falling" guns in Germany in about 1988 for $ 275.00. Without a doubt, the best performing pistol I have ever owned. I will never sell it. Shoots great.


----------

